# Cooking Grate Height (From Ground)



## okiedave (Aug 8, 2015)

I'm starting to think about the undercarriage for my smoker project (see http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/127988/rf-build-a-story-in-pictures), and I'm trying to figure out how tall it needs to be.  It'll have a single cooking surface, so I'm not worried about shelves.  I've been measuring commercial units and finding them anywhere from 32"-37".  Where do y'all set yours?

For reference, my grates will be about 24" deep, and I'll have a 6" shelf in front of the smoker, so I'll need to reach as far as 30" back.  I'm 5' 10".


----------



## jcbigler (Aug 8, 2015)

I think standard counter level is about 36" which is a good starting point. I'm looking at about 40" above ground for mine. But I will have two cooking racks with the upper rack about 6.5" above the lower rack, 46.5" above ground for the upper rack which I don't think will be too bad. 

But I will also have sliding shelves. My main concern is getting enough ground clearance below the firebox so it doesn't bottom out since I will have mine trailer mounted. I may make my FB a few inches longer so it can be a few inches shorter and give me more ground clearance.


----------

